# Boer Goats for Sale SE Ohio



## Goatkid51 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a small herd of tame, well raised boer and boer crossed goats for sale near Athens, OH (between Athens and Logan, about 1 hour SE of Columbus).  I recently had kids born in January 2014, and as of this post have 4 bucklings left for sale.  If you are interested, or are interested in future kids born, you can contact me or visit my website for more information, http://sites.google.com/site/goatfarm101 . There are lots of photos and breeding information, as well as prices on the site.  Thanks.


----------

